# 2013 Altima S Stereo: Radio station display stuck on song/band name



## lairwalters (Apr 30, 2015)

The stereo on my 2013 Altima S has a radio station display that is stuck on a band and song from 3 months ago. What steps are needed to clear the song & band from the radio station's display. I've looked in the manual and there is nothing. Also, Nissan corporate offered no guidance either.


----------

